# My Birth Story of Baby boy # 3!!!



## dizzy65

So here it goes, I am writing this down now while it is still fresh in my mind :)

Tuesday January 22nd I went into Labor really early I started noticing my first contractions at about 230 am. I remember I went to go to the wash room and came back and started to get these cramps, And I was like Huh that is weird, I dont think that is normal it was only happening when I rolled over. So I got out of bed at around 3 when I noticed they weren't going away and I sat out on the couch and held my belly. I then went and got OH at around 4 and told him I am having contractions. He wouldn't wake up at first I tried shaking him, then I was like "Uh dude get up" lol He was like "what is going on?" ... He asked me if I had texted my mom yet and let her know I said no I hadnt even looked at my phone yet. So he brought me my phone and I text my mom saying Iwas having contractions and that I think the Baby was going to be born today, So we made a plan and she said she would leave to come to my place at around 8 when it was lighter outside I said sure sounds good as I wasn't in to much pain and the contractions were not that frequent. It was snowing so I told them just to take there time. They got to my place at around 10. I visited there for a bit with her and Then I told OH I wanted to go to the hospital just for a quick check up to see if I was in labor or what was going on. So we dropped the girls off with his mom, and My mom took My son, and we headed in. When I got there the Triage room was pretty much full I got the last bed. There was another lady in labor in the bed next to mine who was going on day 11!! They asked me what was going on and then they hooked me up to the Monitor. I explained my contractions were coming every 10-15 minutes. So once they hooked me up and monitored baby they said he was happy and they said there was no sense in checking me as my contractions were not really that frequent and to come back when they were coming at about 2-5 minutes apart which was fine and I agreed, and we left. We went to the mall to do some shopping, I was in a lot of pain, I felt bad for the lady in the bathroom stall beside mine because I had a contraction and it probably did not sound to good to her lol. I had to get a couple things I was having such a hard time concentrating and talking, the lady at the earring place looked sorry for me lol. OH had to make one more stop but I did not go in with him to that one as I was in to much pain and felt super sick.
So fast forward to around 930 10 that night. I started getting worse more intense pains, coming at around 5 minutes apart so I called in and they told me to come in to get checked. I did. I got hooked up to the non stress test, I asked for some pain killers to help ease the pain. They asked if I wanted to be check just to see if I am dialating or what not I said yeah sure. OH had to help me take off my Undies and pants as I just couldn't, I hurt to bad. So i got the gown on and found out I was dialated to 4! I was like wahoo progress.. I asked them I said so what now do I go home, or do I get to stay. They said at 4cm they like to keep us in, I said perfect. So I got in my wheel chair and was wheeled down to room 5. Where I was in a gown and got a IV hooked up. I had some fentenol, they did not want to give me Morphine because they were not sure how fast I was going to progress. They left me for a couple of hours and the Doctor came back in and checked me again and said Iwas still only at a 4 I have not moved at all. He said I can have some Morphine and Gravol to help sleep the rest of the night then I can go home first thing in the morning.

So wednesday at around 9 I was discharged. I said I really had to pee, and I ended up puking and puking and puking. that is what morphine does to me, I had to get OH to help get me dressed as every time I moved I just puked. They gave me some Gravol to help settle my stomach but I brought puke buckets with me just in case. I got back in the wheel chair and went out to the van. Once in the van I puked again and again and again lol. We got a call from the hospital that I forgot my wallet so we turned around and grabbed it. By that time the gravol was really kicking in and I was getting tired. I slept most of the way back home. Once We got home I told my mom and son that I was going to bed. and I would see them in a bit. 
Later on my mom came and checked on me to see how I was doing I said fine I guess the contractions had just about stopped. a little bit later my son came in as he wanted to see me I told him I loved him then fell back asleep. a few hours later my contractions really picked up. I did not even eat dinner, I went for a shower then a bath. My mom put the kids to bed, and I decided to give Labor and Delivery a call and see what to do she told me to time them and time baby kicks then call back in a hour. which I did, I told her that the contractions were coming every 3 minutes lasting a minute and there was lots of baby kicks. She told me it was my call on what i wanted to do but since I lived so far away she did not want me coming in for nothing, she said if the pain is to much to come in for some more Morphine and to try a warm bath. With each contraction it made me pee myself as there was that much pressure down there!! I hopped in the bath and the contractions got worse, I cried and cried and then OH helped me out of the tub. half an hour later I turned to him and said something really doesn't feel right I said my asswhole feels like it is going to fall off :haha: .. I said I think I would like to go to the hospital for some morphine, he agreed. On the way there it was really really foggy so the drive took us an hour when it usually only takes half an hour!!. I went and registered down and the lady asked me if I was in labor I said I dont know lol, then we headed up.. 
Once we got up there I rang the bell for the front desk and nothing so I rang a couple more times tell some one answered! I got into a room all settled in and then my doctor was actually the one on call, so they got here in there to check me . She was like Yeah you defiantly arent a 4 any more, you are more like a 6, or 7. So i was like Does that mean I get to stay?? she said yup so I went to another room there and got set up to deliver babes. 
By time I got to this other room my contractions were so strong, they gave me some gas, and the doctor told me that they would hpok me up to a IV so that they could start some fentenol for some more pain relief. I could not handle the contractions, I was hauling on the gas and it was not doing anything., I am pretty sure The whole hospital could hear me lol. They told me I needed to breathe I said NO, they said what do you mean no you need to breathe lol they were showing me breathing techniques and the one nurse was pushing on my back to help ease the pain. He asked if it was helping I said I don't know lol. The Doctor came in and said she was going to break my waters to see if I would progress more, I said sure. There was a lot of liquid in there, it sprayed far. I said it was awkward and felt gross lol. She checked me again and i was like a 8. then a hour later she checked me again and I was ready to push. but I started pushing on my side and she said I still had a bit of cervix left so I had to stop pushing until I was fully dialated, another hour went by of the worst pain I had ever felt. I Said I was done I did not want to do this any more they said I had to,I was hauling on the gas so hard I ended up getting super stoned, I looked at OH and said I do not feeell veerrryy goooood lol Near to the end I was pushing I said I can not stop so they got the doctor and sure enough I was fully ready to start pushing! I said I was done I did not want to push I just didn't want to lol. They told me I could do it I said No I cant. I asked if I was making progress, they said yes, I said can You see his head, they said Yes it is right here do you want to feel? I calmed down and said yes. Once I felt his head I was able to push him out the rest of the way I kept stopping saying it was going to tear I don't want to do this the Doctor kept assuring me I was fine It was just stretching. The two nurses pushed hard on my pelvis as he had gotten stuck, he came out with his arms across his chest that is why it was a bit more difficult to push. at 12:59am January 24th after a very painful 46.5 hour labour with 10-15 minutes of pushing we welcomed our Baby boy! weighing in at 7lbs 13oz. They let me have skin time with him for a good 20 minutes then weighed him and asked OH if he wanted to cut the cord OH said Nope lol. They let me see the placenta, then after a bit they cleaned me up and Left the three of us alone :) I did not get very much sleep that night as I was absolutely smitten with my new baby boy!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

CONGRATS!!! Too cute and you did amazing!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun!


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations! he's beautiful. well done.


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations! You are incredible getting to 6-7cm at home!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations he is so cute. U did so well.


----------

